# derby abfrage von einem Timestamp



## ziege2k (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Kleines Problem mit der Anbindung von Derby.

ich schreibe einen Datensatz in eine andere Datenbank und will hinterher die alten Daten aus der DB löschen.
Dazu wollte ich eigentlich alle Felder vergleichen damit ich auch wirklich den richtigen Datensatz lösche.


```
Create Table yyy1 (.... StartTime Timestamp,....)
Create Table yyy2 (.... StartTime Timestamp,....)

INSERT INTO yyy1 (......StartTime,EndTime,EndTimePlanned) VALUES('2008-10-01 12:16:21.697','2008-10-01 12:16:21.697',null)

DELETE FROM yyy2 WHERE ....And  StartTime = TIMESTAMP('2008-10-01 12:16:21.697') 
oder 
DELETE FROM yyy2 WHERE ....And  StartTime = '2008-10-01 12:16:21.697'
```

Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme lautet:
Syntaxfehler: Encountered "2008" at line 1, column 189.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## ziege2k (1. Okt 2008)

Fehler gefunden.... hatte ein ' übersehen


----------



## HoaX (1. Okt 2008)

nimm einfach gleich n preparedstatement und du hast solche probleme nie wieder


----------

